# Stahls’ Introduces CAD-COLOR® SuperTEK™ Opaque



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ announces a new state-of-the-art printable heat transfer material—Stahls’ CAD-COLOR® SuperTEK™ Opaque. Ideal for sportswear and performance apparel, this lightweight, stretchable material offers garment decorators unlimited potential for creating full-color digital images for light and dark color garments. 

The key technology in Stahls’ new SuperTEK™ Opaque is the patented STiX2™ adhesive. Short for ‘sticks to anything’, STiX2™ adheres to a wide range of materials at a low temperature range of 250-300 degrees for superior application to heat sensitive fabrics. Additional benefits of the adhesive include improved cutting and weeding. SuperTEK Opaque has a quick dry time of 30 minutes or less depending on the detail of the design.

Stahls’ CAD-COLOR® SuperTEK™ Opaque is available by the roll for use with print/cut systems. For more information, visit Printable Heat Transfer Material SuperTEK Opaque | Stahlsâ€™. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

